# CDWOW problems ?



## TarfHead (13 Jul 2007)

Is is just us or is anyone else having problems getting stuff from CDWOW ?

I ordered (and was charged for) a DVD about 6 weeks ago. I have not received a despatch e-mail & this morning cancelled the order.

My wife ordered (and was charged for) the Springsteen at The Point CDD/DVD combo in early June and nothing has been received.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

Icky Thump has been delayed-I received an e-mail advising me of this, I ordered from them recently enough (after the court case) without any problems.


----------



## Darth Vader (13 Jul 2007)

Apparently they recently had a fire in their warehouse which has completely messed up their delivery times as a huge amount of stock was destroyed and had to be reordered from their suppliers, hence the delays. Usually their delivery times are pretty good.


----------



## susie1 (13 Jul 2007)

i've ordered a cd 6/6/07, i'm still waiting on it.  i've contacted cd wow several times, the only response is 

Hi​ 
Thank you for contacting us and sorry for the delay in dispatching your order.

Unfortunately, we have experienced a further delay in receiving this product from our suppliers and we are currently awaiting confirmation of when the goods will be available for dispatch.​ 
As soon as we have this information, we will let you know by email,  thank you very much for your patience - it is sincerely appreciated.

If you wish I can cancel the order and process a complete refund for you​ 
i'm getting fed up with them at this stage.  they were very reliable, not anymore.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> Apparently they recently had a fire in their warehouse


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

susie1 said:


> i'm getting fed up with them at this stage. they were very reliable, not anymore.


 

It's hardly a good idea to judge them on the basis of one order if you have successfully ordered from them before.


----------



## susie1 (13 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> It's hardly a good idea to judge them on the basis of one order if you have successfully ordered from them before.


 
well imo - two weeks is more than enough time to allow for delays and for them to get my order from wherever, however, anything over a month is just madness.  they do try deliver between 7-10 days i think.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jul 2007)

I also ordered a CD on 5th June, and cancelled the order at the end of the month as the item (Mark Ronson's latest) hadn't been delivered.   Got no communication from CDWOW (other than the order confirmation) until I enquired about the delay.  Was then told that the item was out of stock....why can't they show this on the website during ordering?

Tarfhead, I got the Springsteen CD/DVD from bangcd.com with no difficulties - cost €2 less than cdwow, and it was delivered in a week.


----------



## Caveat (13 Jul 2007)

Is www.play.com not considered better all round though?

It's what I've been told by many - dealt with them twice - cheap + free delivery & no hassle at all.


----------



## susie1 (13 Jul 2007)

Caveat said:


> Is www.play.com not considered better all round though?
> 
> It's what I've been told by many - dealt with them twice - cheap + free delivery & no hassle at all.


 
in my case, Cher the best of is 18.49 from play.com whereas cdwow was only 10.99


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Jul 2007)

glad to see i'm not the only one suffering! ordered a cd at the start of june and a dvd later in the month and neither have arrived yet. following my query of the first order i received an email saying it would be posted on 29/6 still no sign of it. the only reason i ordered from them was that i received a €2 discount code, otherwise play would have got my order.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

Pricing varies-sometimes Play are cheaper, sometimes CDWOW (especially with their endless supply of €1 off codes etc.)


----------



## seriams (13 Jul 2007)

Wasn't cd wow on the news a few weeks back after being taken to court and charged massive money for selling cds cheaply?


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

Yes.


----------



## stobear (13 Jul 2007)

I ordered one, cancelled it after 2 weeks and 4 full days later they acknowledge the cancelled and credit to my card. That Bangcd.com looks interesting


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2007)

They may have a link to CD WOW.


----------



## Shannon81 (13 Jul 2007)

hi 

I also had a problem with CD wow i ordered two cds on the 12/06/07 .  I didnt hear from them  and i emailed them on the 20th i got this reply 
"Thank you for contacting me and sorry for the delay in dispatching 
these items.Unfortunately, we have experienced a delay in receiving this product from our suppliers and we are currently expecting it to be dispatched on 22/06/2007"

I never heard anything back and sent them another email on the  05/07/07 saying i wanted to cancel my order and wanted a refund asap, i then got a reply saying that there was a problem with their system and they could not issue refunds-finally i got the notification.

i found [broken link removed] was cheaper then cdwow-10.50 and free delievery.

For DVDS I usually use www.play.com though ive found that [broken link removed] is cheaper again


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Jul 2007)

I am in the same boat as others, ordered a dvd on the 3rd june and still no sign of it, i have e-mailed and called them numerous times and still no sign of my dvd,
Replies to e-mails takes about 3 days ,
I used to gladly use cdwow and could not fault them whatsover in the past for their prices, customer service and speediness of delivery, i wont be using them again when or if i receive the dvd i am waiting on

I have the e-mail address of the cd wow customer service manager if its any use to anyone, i sent her off a rocket of a complaint this morning, lets see what happens

 The customer services Director's name is Tammy Stewart and her email address is tammy@cd-wow.com if you have any problems.


----------



## redstar (23 Jul 2007)

I've had the same problem waiting 5 weeks for a DVD. I eventually cancelled the order (son very disappointed, but eventually bought the DVD Euro10 cheaper in HMV !!).

The credit card payment was refunded within 24hours, no quibbles.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

redstar said:


> The credit card payment was refunded within 24hours, no quibbles.


By _CDWOW _or your _CC _provider?


----------



## 1308dorina (23 Jul 2007)

I am in the same position. I've been using cd wow on a regular basis over the last few years and it's only the last six weeks that i've been having problems. I am currently waiting for 6 cds to be delivered.
They didn't notify me of any delays until I queried the order and then I got the standard reply.
It is pretty annoying when you're waiting for these things.
I might have a look at [broken link removed] and possibly cancel my cdwow orders.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2007)

The _BangCD _site gives a certificate error at the moment since their certificate expired earlier today.


----------



## 1308dorina (23 Jul 2007)

Thanks ClubMan.....looks like I may have to just buy across the counter!


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jul 2007)

susie1 said:


> i've ordered a cd 6/6/07, i'm still waiting on it. i've contacted cd wow several times, the only response is
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


 
I dont personally think there is anything wrong with this response. they have apologised for the delay and offered to give a refund. I got this email for two items i had ordered. I got the items last week. They are a great supplier so allow them this one period of disruption.


----------



## susie1 (23 Jul 2007)

Newbie! said:


> I dont personally think there is anything wrong with this response. they have apologised for the delay and offered to give a refund. I got this email for two items i had ordered. I got the items last week. They are a great supplier so allow them this one period of disruption.


 
well I personally think it is wrong, i have allowed this 'one' period of over 6wks and i assume it could run for another 6wks or more as cdwow themselves have no idea when the stock is available.

obviously i wanted this cd weeks ago and if i'd had of been told of a problem with orders i would not have bought it from cdwow.  maybe my standards are a little bit higher than yours and if delivery delivery is, *UK:* *5 to 7 days* (Royal Mail 1st Class Post - each item should fit through your letter box)

*Rest of the World*: *7 to 10 days* (Priority World Post) 
then i expect it within the timeframe given.  i believe 2wks was long enough to allow any hiccups to be resolved.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Jul 2007)

I asked them to cancel my order after the latest e-mail informing me of a delay to my last order and refund my cc which they have promised to do.

If I hear that their problems have been resolved I would certainly use them again.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Jul 2007)

TarfHead said:


> I ordered (and was charged for) a DVD about 6 weeks ago. I have not received a despatch e-mail & this morning cancelled the order.



Received an apology by mail and a refund to Mastercard.



TarfHead said:


> My wife ordered (and was charged for) the Springsteen at The Point CDD/DVD combo in early June and nothing has been received.



She received an email advising they are waiting on stock and hope to despatch next week CD was released, IIRC, 04 June & ordered a few days before that.


----------



## fintans (24 Jul 2007)

I have been using cdwow since 2002 and there is no doubt that their service has gone down the pan in the past year. I have cancelled several orders in the past few months because of unacceptable delays. There is no problem here as they refund the credit card with no quibbles but I think they should not be taking orders which they cannot fulfill.The end result is I will NEVER buy another cd/dvd etc from cdwow. 

I have been using [broken link removed] for ages now and their service and prices are second to none. Generally stuff arrives from singapore 4-5 days (!) after ordering and at €10.50 for chart cds you can't go wrong IMHO.


----------



## Leo (24 Jul 2007)

Sounds like it's a sourcing issue. I ordered a CD a couple of weeks back and it has been delayed. A couple of days later I ordered a few DVDs, and there was no problem with those.


----------



## andrew1977 (24 Jul 2007)

fintans said:


> I have been using cdwow since 2002 and there is no doubt that their service has gone down the pan in the past year. I have cancelled several orders in the past few months because of unacceptable delays. There is no problem here as they refund the credit card with no quibbles but I think they should not be taking orders which they cannot fulfill.The end result is I will NEVER buy another cd/dvd etc from cdwow.
> 
> I have been using [broken link removed] for ages now and their service and prices are second to none. Generally stuff arrives from singapore 4-5 days (!) after ordering and at €10.50 for chart cds you can't go wrong IMHO.


 

I have also switched to bangcd myself and so far so good, cannot fault their service or price


----------



## redstar (25 Jul 2007)

Clubman said;


> By CDWOW or your CC provider?



I received an email from CDWOW customer services saying my payment would be refunded. That day, I received a further email from shopper@uk.worldpay.com  stating that my payment had been refunded in full.

The next day I checked my Visa account, and the payment had indeed been refunded.


----------



## phil1nj (1 Aug 2007)

CDWOW's service has gone from bad to worse over the past 8 weeks or so. I ordered 6 items from them in that period and have received only 1 item (a DVD). I have called their help number and emailed them over a dozen times and each time I receive the same standard response from the reps manning the phones.

As a last ditch attempt to find out what was going on I emailed their customer service directors email address (Tammy Stewart) and received a from letter reply back detailing all the same excuses about stock delays, disruptions due to the fire and how business is slowly getting back to normal.

In my opinion, CDWOW are milking this for all its worth. It doesn't take eight weeks to get you distribution system back on track. Also, they really should advertise the availability of items on their site a la Play.com. If they don't have it and won't have it for more more than two weeks then surely it should be consdiered out of stock? Borderline false adverising if you ask me.


----------



## susie1 (2 Aug 2007)

in one of my emails to cdwow (tammy) i asked why customers were not contacted and informed of delays/probs etc and she said that cdwow did not have access to individual information for customers (as this was in another building) and only investigate queries when the customers contact them....crazy stuff and i don't believe it for a minute.
they should have easy access to all the delayed orders and do the courtesy of informing people.


----------



## Cahir (2 Aug 2007)

I cancelled my order on Sunday and received an email on Monday saying I would get a refund.  Haven't got it yet.


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Aug 2007)

Cahir said:


> I cancelled my order on Sunday and received an email on Monday saying I would get a refund. Haven't got it yet.


 
It took roughly 3-4 days for a refund to go to my Visa card.


----------



## susie1 (2 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> It took roughly 3-4 days for a refund to go to my Visa card.


 
same here


----------



## Cahir (3 Aug 2007)

Got it back on my laser card today.  Don't think I'll be  using CDWow again.  I ordered an item from Amazon on Tuesday evening and it arrived today, good service but the delivery fees can be pricey.


----------



## Squonk (7 Aug 2007)

cdwow goes into receivership   :

http://www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/9127/10151/CD-WOW-goes-into-receivership.phtml


----------



## slamdunkin (7 Aug 2007)

TarfHead said:


> Is is just us or is anyone else having problems getting stuff from CDWOW ?
> 
> I ordered (and was charged for) a DVD about 6 weeks ago. I have not received a despatch e-mail & this morning cancelled the order.
> 
> My wife ordered (and was charged for) the Springsteen at The Point CDD/DVD combo in early June and nothing has been received.


they've always been good with me


----------



## Gautama (9 Aug 2007)

Same problem with me.  Waitig two months.  This is twice as long as the EU directive covers so I cancelled and bought the CDs in Virgin.

It was my only time pre-ordering with them, having bought numerous CDs in the past.

Initially I suspected it was something to do with pre-orders, but now I realise it's across the board and with CDs that have been release after their warehouse fire.

Not only that, but some recent searches of their site has returned few titles, whereas a few months ago numerous titles by a given artist would be returned. 

I can't help but feel that they are on the way out and can't be trusted.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Aug 2007)

Given that they are now in receivership, I wouldn't buy anything from them, even though they have served me well in the past.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Cahir (10 Aug 2007)

They're still sending out emails almost every day.


----------



## carpedeum (10 Aug 2007)

I ordered DVD's from CDWOW at the beginning of June. 

I cancelled the order last Tuesday 7th. August as I needed the DVD's for a birthday present next week. The refund was on my credit card account yesterday, Thursday 9th. August. 

Not bad service for a company with apparent problems with their suppliers. I wonder if these suppliers are under pressure from the EU, HMV, Virgin, IRMA etc not to supply CDWOW after the recent court case? 

If they get their act together, I will certainly use them again as I have done for some years with no problems.


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Aug 2007)

Cahir said:


> They're still sending out emails almost every day.




Indeed.  Seems strange alright.  A lot of the offers probably relate to stock they have on hand?


----------



## nutty nut (11 Aug 2007)

I ordered a DVD from them a few days ago and got an email the following day to say it was dispatched. Hope it comes now.


----------



## paddyodoors (24 Sep 2007)

Just looking at the CDwow Website - states under new ownership - not sure if thats old news or how long its there just thought i'd post the update.. 

My expereience
I ordered a DVD at the end of July - for a 13th August release date. i.e. they wouldn't already have in stock. I also ordered a PC game which was already out for some time so would be in stock.

I received the game within normal timeframe - around 5 days. But for the DVD, I received several emails stating they were waiting on their suppliers to deliver (i.e. no one would give them credit). However after an extended Delay - the DVD did arrive last week.

so maybe things are back on track over there.


Paddy


----------



## paddyc (24 Sep 2007)

I got an email from them last week saying about being under new ownership as you stated so its only recent and that they hope to be back at normal service now or very soon


----------



## Merrion (24 Sep 2007)

I also got an email - see below

"We are absolutely delighted to announce to our members first.........a new beginning for CD WOW! 

We know that lots of you have had difficulties in the past few months, and found things to be below our normal standard, and we sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused. 

CD WOW! is now under new ownership, and this means that everything is now back to normal, and even better than before. We have oodles of fantastic promotions and giveaways planned for you over the coming weeks.

*In true CD WOW! fashion, as a token of our appreciation for your continued support, and to celebrate the arrival of the new sheriff in town........you will find 3 x €2 vouchers in your voucher bank.* 

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, sans-serif]Thanks for all your continued support and patience.

The CD WOW! team"[/FONT]


----------



## carpedeum (24 Sep 2007)

I am going to give CD WOW a retry. They seem to have weathered the minor storm, which they were very upfront about.

They deserve a bit of loyalty having broken the cartel we were stuck with for years when we were ripped off by prices of CD's in the high streets.


----------



## redstar (25 Sep 2007)

loughquinn said:


> *In true CD WOW! fashion, as a token of our appreciation for your continued support, and to celebrate the arrival of the new sheriff in town........you will find 3 x €2 vouchers in your voucher bank.*




I got that email too. I eagerly logged onto my account to have a look at my evoucher bank. There it was - empty !!  No 3 x €2  vouchers anywhere 

I think i'll wait a while till they get their act together before buying anything from them just yet.


----------



## fintans (25 Sep 2007)

*www.bangcd.com is the way to go*

Why don't people use [broken link removed] instead - it's a brilliant , reliable and cheap service. €10.50 for chart cds is unbeatable and they always arrive separately packaged within 4-5 days of ordering. I have ordered possibly 100 cds from them over past 3 years and not one iota of a problem.

I used cdwow for a while, great at the start but over the years they let me down too often. What is the point in ordering stuff, waiting 3-4 weeks and then cancelling it. I had to do this loads of times until I copped myself on.


----------



## nutty nut (25 Sep 2007)

redstar said:


> I got that email too. I eagerly logged onto my account to have a look at my evoucher bank. There it was - empty !!  No 3 x €2  vouchers anywhere
> 
> I think i'll wait a while till they get their act together before buying anything from them just yet.


I got the same email but stating they were giving 3 x £1 vouchers. I logged into my account and they were there. Just make sure you are logging into the correct domain - .ie if its euro vouchers or .com if sterling vouchers.


----------



## redstar (25 Sep 2007)

Logged into my account using .com domain. The vouchers are there, in sterling.  
Thanks for the suggestion, nutty nut  !


----------



## ci1 (25 Sep 2007)

I ordered a Greys anatomy box set 2 months ago and got it last week.
It is for region 2 but won't play in the dvd player...did I get the wrong one & will they change it?


----------



## maison (6 Oct 2007)

CD WOW are a joke. Dont go near them for ANYTHING


----------



## foxylady (8 Oct 2007)

I have recently ordered from them and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## bassboy (17 Oct 2007)

I had been a loyal customer of Cd wow for the last couple of years & only started to experiance difficulties around the time of the court case. I recently recieved the voucher offer & the new ownership statement saying everything is now back to normal, so I decided I would give them another try. I pre-ordered a Cd & Dvd mid-Sept, both due for release on October 1st. Up to today I have recieved 4 email notifications of delays in recieving stock from their suppliers, the first pushing expected delivery until the 5th oct, then to the 8th Oct, next to the 15th, then yesterday I was informed of a further delay, pushing expected delivery to the 22nd Oct. I noticed both titles are still advertised on their web site, with no indication of the fact that neither title is in stock (I went through checkout procedure today, up to point of purchase with both products). I cancelled my order today & refund went through straight away, so no problems there. I suspect Cdwow are having problems securing stock due to past trading difficulties/court case etc. Both these titles are in shops locally & with any other online retailers I checked. I will be taking my buisness elsewhere from now on. I have no trust in their delivery times (not great if ordering items as gifts) & would have a concern that they might not last too much longer & I would have problems securing refunds for undelivered goods.


----------



## gm88 (17 Oct 2007)

I've been customer for few years with CDwow with no problems.  However, got e-mail yesterday asking to fill in a fun survey.  It started out ok, but then wanted to know the value of my music collection, if we had house insurance and then how often we went down the pub!!!!   I aborted at that stage, needless to say!  Anyone else get that survey?


----------



## shnaek (18 Oct 2007)

Yeah - I got it and aborted at the same time too!


----------

